# Question for people who see allot of 135 tractors.



## spurgon (May 1, 2020)

This question is related to the post I made yesterday about mf135's with Multi Power options/ features. 
How much am I handycapping
myself by limiting the mf 135 tractors I consider buying to the ones with a diesel engine but with no Multi Power. 
thx
spurgon


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

In my opinion....the later model 135 w/3cyl Perkins and 8+2sp transmission was a good little tractor. The MP transmission had its good and bad points, and if well maintained would last, but is now 50yrs old and subject to component failure. It sounds like you've done some research. I'd be leary of a tractor with MP that the usage and maintenance history could not be verified. B.


----------



## spurgon (May 1, 2020)

BinVa
Thx for the reply !
That makes perfect sense.
In order to give myself more choices, I might have to choose a 135 that has a gas engine or has no power steering.
If I'm not able to find an acceptable MF 135, can you recommend a comparable brand that equals the 135?
thx


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

You're asking for opinions? Here's one more. 

I've never owned a 135, but I've worked on more than either of us would care to count. They are indeed a sound, dependable little tractor. I have no production figures on transmission options, but I come across very few equipped with multipower. That option I see more on the 165, 175, and almost standard equipment on the 180. Would I be afraid of a 135 with it? Absolutely not. If you're seriously considering one with it, however, I would suggest you investigate a few things about it before signing the papers. Unlike some tractors of that age most any parts you might need for it are available, from one source or another. That's a definite plus.

Would I consider one without power steering? Probably not. I've driven both, and if I were to own one it would NOT be the one without. 

Gas or diesel? Judgement call. My choice - diesel! The gas engines used in the 135 were both good motors, no question, I've just never been enamored with gas tractors to begin with. Add to that the low octane/quality gas available to us now, plus the replacement parts necessary to keep them going are all junk. That makes keeping them, running (right) a challenge at best. In today's world I try to stay as far away from gas tractors as I can, mainly for that reason. Yes, there are many out there that start and run every day, people are perfectly happy with them. Again, a judgement call.


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

I try to stay away from recommendations on tractors. I know what 'I" need, but couldn't buy one for you, not knowing your situation. I buy mostly JD because I know the dealer and the product line and what to expect from both. A used 'anything' is like musical chairs..someone gets caught w/o a seat. I say the newer, less owners tractors are the better deals..even if you do your own repairs. If you only have 1 tractor...make it a dependable one. As for size I think you're on track with 30-50hp which will handle a 6-8' mower and driveway chores. B.


----------



## spurgon (May 1, 2020)

Gentlemen
Very helpful advice. Just the kind of things that I need to know. I think I'll wait till i find a diesel without Multi Power. I felt like i would need power steering being over 70 yo. It's a big factor for me to find replacement parts. I'm not able to do mechanic work and would need to pay for that. My tractor experience comes as a boy from limited time on my extended family's small farms , with JD tractors . However, people tell me that they are most expensive to repair.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

EVERYTHING is expensive to repair. Color is only one small factor.

I might add one negative to the 135. The geometry of the clutch pedal. Considering the size (small) of the operator's platform and the location of the seat, I find it difficult to effectively negotiate the pedal because it needs to pushed down rather than forward. I'm an "old guy" too, and with long legs I find it much easier to deal with the pedal while standing than when seated. You might consider that.


----------



## spurgon (May 1, 2020)

Fedup
Ive read that about the clutch pedal !
Comfort while operating will keep me on the job till finished. That being said, what other options can you recommend for a different tractor?


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

Power steering is always good and hyd brakes, are nice to have. Independent or live PTO. B.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

spurgon said:


> Fedup
> Ive read that about the clutch pedal !
> Comfort while operating will keep me on the job till finished. That being said, what other options can you recommend for a different tractor?


I've often read "advise is cheap, and worth every penny." This is no exception. Since I have no idea what your tractor needs would be, other than you expressed an interest in a 135, I could offer this. As far as Massey's go, the 135 is indeed a popular choice, but the 150 and 165 are pretty good tractors as well. The 165 is a bit larger, has better brakes, not the old simple drum/shoe type as the 135, Ford 2000 and 3000. The 150 is basically a 165 with the 135 motor. It stands a bit taller but is much more comfortable to operate with the same power and transmission options. They are less popular though, and can often be had for a lower price. It also has a heavier front axle than the 135 but a different power steering setup entirely. There are some things to be aware of in that regard. 

I could go on and on, but probably shouldn't here. If you wish to kick it around a bit we can do so one on one.


----------



## spurgon (May 1, 2020)

FedUp
I sent you a message
spurgon


----------

